# who's running an f-450/550 with only 2wd?



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

looking to expand my fleet... having a rough time finding good f-450's and 550's with 4wd... but there are a ton of beautiful 2wd ones...
It would have a v-plow plus salter ( size dependant on 550/450...) salter would be fully loaded as ballast...
anyone else run a similar setup? have any issues pushing snow?? I have a 350 srw with a diesel + v-plow and salter that i run now, and I know i barely use the 4x4 except for a few rare moments...
i would imagine with some more ballast in the back and without going crazy on the plow size that it would be just fine...
anyone have any experience???


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

As long as you or your operator uses his\her head, you'll be just fine. 

I bought one last year, not that that counts as a winter, but still. Just make sure you have good tires.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

use on flatter lots and have good ballast, and good tires. They will push alot of snow. avoid steep downhill pushes with the piles at the end. uphill reversing is where the 2wd sucks. Just plan ahead before pushing.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

As others have said, use your head, keep the front tires on the hard surfaces, and you'll be fine. I plow on occasion with my F550 2wd and it does just fine, and plows like a freight train with 5 tons of salt on board! Thumbs Up I also went with treadwright AP tires with kedge grip and they're awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I have to ask, what is priced appropriately for a 550?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a F-550 for sale that may fit what you are looking for. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138928


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1508841 said:


> I have a F-550 for sale that may fit what you are looking for. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138928


Talk aboot your shameless plugs. lol

OP, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Big Dog, he's a great guy and does a great job maintaining his equipment.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Just tryin to help a brutha out........


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too......


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Thankx Bub. Some peeps in udder places have put an APB out for you.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I run a 2wd Chevy Dually, (in sig)

Used to run an old 86 F-350 Dually.

The difference in the two not only the payload (16k total on the chevy, 12k on the 350) but the rear end.

The F-350 was fine, but it had an open carrier, so getting going from a dead stop was sometimes tough.

My 3500HD has a posi rear that the previous owner put in. Night and Day difference on the traction.

So, if you get a 2wd dually, look for one with a limited slip rear, or at least pay to upgrade to one.



.....


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

I plow with 2 wd, good tires,9' western and buyers v box, no problems at all.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

We run a 03 450 2wd 9' fisher 4yd salter. We plowed with it when the tires were bald and it had no problems. Now with new tires truck plows like a beast. As long as you have a lite enough plow in the front and a big enough salter truck will push and drive anywhere


----------

